# Bodymax CF475 Premium Strength Package



## Fishheadsoup

Was looking at buying this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

I want something that will last, as i train on my own a lot it's also safer me getting a cage. Anyway, my question is, is this any good?

Also are Powerhouse Fitness reliable? Heard a lot of mixed reviews on them, but the deal looks pretty good compared to other sites so im weary.

Any help would be appreciated guys

Cheers


----------



## Prince Adam

The rack is awesome.

Before buying ask them several times if it's all in stock as I got mine in dribs and drabs.

Personally I found their incline bench HUGE so sold it and purchased their flat bench.

Dip attachments are worthwhile adding to the basket.

Good luck.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Fishheadsoup said:


> Was looking at buying this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php
> 
> I want something that will last, as i train on my own a lot it's also safer me getting a cage. Anyway, my question is, is this any good?
> 
> Also are Powerhouse Fitness reliable? Heard a lot of mixed reviews on them, but the deal looks pretty good compared to other sites so im weary.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated guys
> 
> Cheers


I got that rack not to long ago mate, I also workout at home. I didn't get extra attachments though other than the dipping bars. It's a quality rack.

Powerhouse Fitness are reliable from experience but you should check if items are in stock, as I still haven't received my dipping bars. They said approx 2 weeks and would send them out as soon as it's in, but it's almost 2 weeks and no signs yet  .


----------



## J55TTC

I got it in dribs and drabs too... Over the period of about a month and they still haven't delivered my dip bars.

I will never order anything from powerhouse fitness again.

Placed order end of August and was told a week for delivery. After 9 days I called to find out and was told only the rack was in stock the rest they were unsure of. I told them to send it. A week later I had to call them again and get them to send what they had - the bar and weights this time. 8 days later the same story and got the bench. 7-8 days later (I lost track by now) the same story, I had to call them and they sent the pulley attachment. I still await the dip bars......

The pulley attachment had a thread damaged which I fixed myself ( retapped it ). There was no way I was sending it back, Christ knows how long that could have taken to sort out.

The quality however is very good and I am pleased with the equipment. The only thing I think is lacking in quality is the bench, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Mingster

The rack will stand up to some pretty rough treatment that's for sure. I got mine alongside the Hack Squat/Leg Press Machine and negotiated free dipping bars, weight tree and various attachments too. All came at once with no issues.


----------



## robc1985

Amazing gear, terrible service. I mean terrible!!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

J55TTC said:


> I got it in dribs and drabs too... Over the period of about a month and they still haven't delivered my dip bars.
> 
> I will never order anything from powerhouse fitness again.
> 
> Placed order end of August and was told a week for delivery. After 9 days I called to find out and was told only the rack was in stock the rest they were unsure of. I told them to send it. A week later I had to call them again and get them to send what they had - the bar and weights this time. 8 days later the same story and got the bench. 7-8 days later (I lost track by now) the same story, I had to call them and they sent the pulley attachment. I still await the dip bars......
> 
> The pulley attachment had a thread damaged which I fixed myself ( retapped it ). There was no way I was sending it back, Christ knows how long that could have taken to sort out.
> 
> The quality however is very good and I am pleased with the equipment. The only thing I think is lacking in quality is the bench, but it'll do for now.


Yeah mate I'm still waiting on mine, not replying to e-mails atm :\.

Btw just noticed you have your pull up bars upside down, was it intentional?


----------



## J55TTC

Yeah, I like to do close reverse grip chins.

I can't pull my bodyweight more than about 3 or 4 times with wide pull ups so go wide on the pulley.


----------



## AestheticManlet

J55TTC said:


> Yeah, I like to do close reverse grip chins.
> 
> I can't pull my bodyweight more than about 3 or 4 times with wide pull ups so go wide on the pulley.


Got an e-mail back regarding the dipping bars, looks like they wont be in the UK till the 21st November and they don't have a warehouse date, so f*ck knows when lol.


----------



## J55TTC

Mutha f***ers!

Thanks for the update.

I cant believe how quickly they take your money and how long it takes to get your stuff.


----------



## J55TTC

Yeah, I like to do close reverse grip chins.

I can't pull my bodyweight more than about 3 or 4 times with wide pull ups so go wide on the pulley.


----------



## Pancake'

I had a terrible time ordering from Powerhouse. Placed the order come start of July didn't get it till mid September when was suppose to be 1 - 5 working days hmmm so much for that! completely fukd me about makes me blood boil just thinking about it even tbh. I ordered bodymax 185kg Olympic barbell set and a separate Olympic EZ bar which 1 of the spinlock things was missing so am gonna have to buy spring collars and clamp either side for when I want to use it. all the packaging was completely battered as well other then that am setting PR's and really enjoy my equipment. I was going to order a cage ect after the service I got didn't fancy another lengthy wait. wouldn't waste me time tbh with ya mate unless you are very patient lol.


----------



## garethcp

Looking at getting this one soon. Very good price though you all have put me off!!


----------



## Prince Adam

Keep an eye on ebay mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet

J55TTC said:


> Mutha f***ers!
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I cant believe how quickly they take your money and how long it takes to get your stuff.


Got my bars today mate, if you haven't yet then should be soon :thumb: .


----------



## J55TTC

Cheers Ross!

I'll give them a call today, no doubt they've had them a few days and haven't bothered to contact me!


----------



## J55TTC

Yup, just as I'd thought!


----------



## Prince Adam

Lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

J55TTC said:


> Yup, just as I'd thought!


Sending them your way mate?


----------



## J55TTC

Yes they are on the way but I had to phone them to get them to send the bars. Shouldn't have to chase them up, when they came into stock they should have just sent them.


----------



## *Ryan*

I got this back in May, the equipment itself is pretty decent, delivery and customer service was a nightmare. They turned up with the rack and weights one day, I was at work so the wife had to deal with it, the guy basically put it on the front and said there you go, not offering to help with it&#8230; then, 6 weeks later they turned up with the pulley attatchment and dip bars, no notification, just dumped them on frony. Good job someone was in.

So service wise id give them a 4, equipment is still going strong although the bench is a little clunky


----------



## J55TTC

Youd give them as much as a 4 for service? In my experience I'd give them minus figures.

The equipment as you say is great though, no problems at all in this department.


----------



## robc1985

J55TTC said:


> Youd give them as much as a 4 for service? In my experience I'd give them minus figures.
> 
> The equipment as you say is great though, no problems at all in this department.


-10 / 8 service / quality


----------



## J55TTC

Can you frigging believe it.

They told me my dip bars would be delivered today. I arranged to work from home.

Guess what!

No delivery.

Why doesn't this surprise me.


----------



## Handsofstone

Sorry for going off topic guys was looking at getting one of these my self but seen these on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-GYM-MASTER-POWER-RACK-Multi-Fitness-HOME-GYM-for-Squat-Lat-Pulldown-Low-Row-/350895104265?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_MultiGyms_JN&hash=item51b2fa6109 any reviews on this one?


----------



## J55TTC

That's similar to the body max cf370 or something. I think you might find its ok for average weights.

Whatever you do don't order from powerhouse fitness!


----------



## AestheticManlet

J55TTC said:


> That's similar to the body max cf370 or something. I think you might find its ok for average weights.
> 
> Whatever you do don't order from powerhouse fitness!


I didn't know my bars were coming mate, I got a text literally 20 mins before they arrived.


----------



## *Ryan*

J55TTC said:


> Youd give them as much as a 4 for service? In my experience I'd give them minus figures.
> 
> The equipment as you say is great though, no problems at all in this department.


Ha maybe a 4 is generous! They were really promising once i bought the stuff but from then onwards, it was a nightmare! So i feel your pain, I almost asked for a refund, but once its here your happy then. But the lenghts you have to go to to get it was a pain in the ****


----------



## Handsofstone

How much would you guys say a second hand one of these is worth with cable attachment and dipping bars?

Been offered one for £300 but would cost around £70.00 collection


----------



## J55TTC

Handsofstone said:


> How much would you guys say a second hand one of these is worth with cable attachment and dipping bars?
> 
> Been offered one for £300 but would cost around £70.00 collection


You need to know what model it is for certain and what's included.

If it's the 475 with pulley attachment only, you can get them new for £499 - could probably push for a 10% discount too.


----------



## Handsofstone

Hi mate its the cf475 with pulley attachment and comes with some attachments like tricep pull down and lat pull down with dipping bars.


----------



## *Ryan*

Any of you guys who have this made any modifications to it such as how would you attach a cable crossover type device?


----------



## tommyc2k7

*Ryan* said:


> Any of you guys who have this made any modifications to it such as how would you attach a cable crossover type device?


Do you already have a cable crossover type device or are you planning on making one?

Bodycraft do one for their rack, but I bet it wouldn't take much modification to make it fit any rack

http://www.sport-tiedje.co.uk/en/Bodycraft-F434-cable-control-for-F430-SW-95.2000?gclid=CIzZnJjF3bwCFWjKtAod9TYA4Q


----------



## *Ryan*

tommyc2k7 said:


> Do you already have a cable crossover type device or are you planning on making one?
> 
> Bodycraft do one for their rack, but I bet it wouldn't take much modification to make it fit any rack
> 
> http://www.sport-tiedje.co.uk/en/Bodycraft-F434-cable-control-for-F430-SW-95.2000?gclid=CIzZnJjF3bwCFWjKtAod9TYA4Q


Cheers for this!! Yeah not got one wouldnt mind adding one to it, im not very diy minded, but this looks good

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=153518781


----------



## tommyc2k7

*Ryan* said:


> Cheers for this!! Yeah not got one wouldnt mind adding one to it, im not very diy minded, but this looks good
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=153518781


This looks great! Think I'll give it a go myself once I have a gym big enough to put the lat pull on my rack lol


----------



## *Ryan*

tommyc2k7 said:


> This looks great! Think I'll give it a go myself once I have a gym big enough to put the lat pull on my rack lol


Ha yeah looks good dunnit, being not to good at diy myself might be challenge tho!!


----------

